# Pics of seat repair!!!



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.tagworld.com/TrekGTO
Finally some Pics. This is the new seat covers Pontiac installed in under 2hrs. Hard to really see in pics but you get the idea. The side is not on, the headrest won’t move because the release is on wrong side and it’s all baggy. You can’t tell in pics the whole seat is not defined like it should be not just wrinkles. Dealer won’t fix and banned me for complaining and asking them to fix. I can’t believe GM wants this kind of situation. Do you really think I’m complaining about nothing?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

No I think the work they did is BS! Thats the best they can do? I don't think anyone here would be satisfied with that kind of work. I don't know what your options are but I would start working my way up the Pontiac/GM food chain. Good luck!


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with Ironman. That looks really bad. I would have somebody's @SS if my gto came out looking like that. The rest of the goat looks incredible as always.


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, pic 4 really shows the sloppy workmanship. I believe I'd document in writing the situation from the start, including visits to the dealership and their responses (dates too), who you talked with and who talked to you, and narrate the pics you have explaining exactly what is the poor workmanship. I'd also go to a professional car upholstery business and get their take...preferably in writing (maybe more than one). Then contact the GM rep for the entire southwest region or North America. Let them know that you're unsatisfied and provide them with all your "history" and the opinion(s) from true professionals in the upholstery business (show before and after pics...I can get you before pics if you need as I also have red interior). See what they say and what action is taken. Be professional; don't threaten but make sure they know how dissatified you are. Put the shoe on his/her foot...would they be satisified with this if it were their car? If nothing then, continue with a formal complaint to the BBB and possibly the Florida State Attorney General. Make sure to include all your contacts with the biggie at GM. Remember, if you document everything (and make sure it's factual), including dates, times and names -- without exaggeration -- you have a lot stronger case. The BBB should be able to give you the path to take if they (the BBB) have no success.

Sorry to hear that about the dealership. Maybe as you go through this process you should take the car to other dealers to see if they can help????

I know that I wouldn't be too happy with the quality presented; my clients would certainly no longer be clients!

Best of Luck!!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree :agree 
when my passenger side kick panel broke off after a month, I took it in, and waited on the word from the service writer, they took an hour and a half to pull it off to look at it, then the serv. writer and tech accused me of trying to install an aftermarket sound system because there was wiring that was not supposed to be there. With help from GTODEALER (thanks STEVE!!!) I threatened the service manager with quotes like "GM is definitely gunna hear about this one!!!", " I'm gunna report this dealer to the better business bureau!!!"
After that the manager himself took a look and saw the "supposed" wire was the light wire for the green light in the wheel well, apologized to me and ordered the new panel, after a month I went back to buy an oil filter for the GOAT talked to the parts manager and said that that writer got fired for my case and a couple others, and the tech got bumped from his head tech position.
sorry for my ramble guys:seeya:


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you talk to the owner of the dealership? If not, try that. General managers and customer reps are good until they can't solve the problem. That's when it is time to give the big boy a chance at it. The owner won't be too happy if he has no prior knowledge of the situation and finds out about it from his customer. Otherwise, give GM a chance to correct the situation. Good luck and don't give up, just take a different approach.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

You should NOT be at the mercy of an inept, rude local dealer, Holden. I handle customer complaints for a living, and I can tell you that a rational person with a legitimate beef gets a lot of attention from me. Your car seat situation is absurd. My gosh, it looks like they put the seat on the wrong side of the car! How crazy.

Jump right over the dealer and contact Pontiac directly. Here's the info:

National Office: Pontiac

Customer Assistance Division

P.O. Box 436008

Mail Code 483-631-840

Pontiac, MI 48343-6008

1-800-762-2737

www.pontiac.com

I had an issue years ago with my wife's pontiac. We were looking at an expensive, non-warranty repair that I was certain was caused by dealer negligence. The dealer dug in his heels, so I called Pontiac and presented the situation as logically and calmly as I could. We ended up splitting parts and labor, which seemed fair to me.

Call Pontiac. Dealers hate being in trouble, and though you may not win any friends by ratting on them, they'll have to fix your seat.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I called GM C/S Friday they would not talk to me and said I had to do a BBB mediation & not to call back. I can’t believe Dealer wants to be reported to BBB rather than fix my seat, that makes no sense. I contacted Dealer Friday and sent pics but the big man was out gna give them another day to reply before contacting BBB.


----------

